# Broke My New Truck!!!



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, i broke my new dodge 3500 4x4, pulling the shop gooseneck with a 2000 gallon tank filed with potable water, was heading to Altair, tx. to deliver to a customer, had the edge programmer in tow mode and it was doing a fine job, untill i bumped up the edge to # 3, it was pulling even better, then someting popped in the trans/clutch area, and the truck acted as if the clutch went out..... pulled over to see what it was, i did not see any damage, had another truck pick up the trailer as i got a tow, today the mech. called and asked how did i twist off the input shaft on the tranny????????? 
i am wondering if this could be a bad part from the factory????
he also told me to come pull off the programmer before the service manager came in monday and voids my warranty!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow, prayers sent


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i am going to need them if the warranty wont cover it!!!!

anybody want to buy a programmer, at 1/2 the cost of a new one????


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I have been looking at the Edge for a little while now. The thing is you were throwing to much HP at the trans on #3 towing. If you want to run high HP without trans problems you need to go with billet input and out put shafts TC and VB. The part is not defective but with the extra HP and towing toasted it. I have ran the bullydog triple dog on extreme without problems and Argo runs the Edge Att Hot unlock without problems, but I was not towing with mine. Good luck and get the Edge off before Dodge sees it or it could be bye bye warranty.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have a 6 speed manual, and yep, too much torque, and i new better, just kida get bored on those long lonley road trips..so, i pushed the button!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Have you looked into gettting some aftermarket parts and just doing an upgrade? If you plan on owning the truck for a long time to come, pull the trigger. You wont regret it. I want to get a built 48RE but I dont have to 6K to do that right now.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i thought about the billet shaft, but if they will warranty it, i have learned my lesson and will leave it be.
as far as keeping it, when i do sell it, it will be wore out, just as every other truck i have had!
my wife finally got me to sell my old '95 k2500 4x4 chevy, it had 6 miles when i bought it, and it had almost 300,000 when i sold it this past teusday, and NEVER had a motor put in it!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ok, well how bout now that the Smarty will add 230HP.  Still want to go stock?  Just ribbin ya. I think Im gonna go Smarty or Edge, not sure yet. I know I wont go Bully dog again.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I heard good things about Smarty. I buy your Edge


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

water at 8 lb per gallon so about 16000 pound tow . if you tow on a streight line it is much easier on truck and if you have any incline then more work for transm.


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Man it sounds like you have a awesome mechanic. Do as he says and remove programer, play stupid and tip the mechinic when all is said and done. Later, Brian


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I dont remember what towing capacity is but I would tell them you had like 1500 gallons because they can void it if you are over, I think it might be 12,500 or something like that. That might be for bumper pulling though.....


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

There is a reason the programmers void your warranty. Good luck on the warranty claim. This is were personal responsibility and character come into play. Follow your conscience.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

you are 100% correct, and i knew better than to do it, but curiousity will get the best of us some times!
if i have to eat the repair, no big deal, i wil know better next time, but i will install better parts. from research i have done, the G56 six-speed should be capable of handling what you throw at it, that is what leads me to lean toward metal fatigue.
i would think the cluth should have let loose first.



Roby said:


> There is a reason the programmers void your warranty. Good luck on the warranty claim. This is were personal responsibility and character come into play. Follow your conscience.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

if hey dont cover it under warranty I would go with aftermarket replacement parts from one of the well known diesel tranny shops around the country.....why go stock if you can get something 3x stronger.....


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

where can i find these parts and a super heavy duty clutch??


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

My buddy Mike over at HotRodDiesels in Hitchcock has some Southbend Clutches in stock. If he doesn't have what you need, he can get it.
www.hotroddiesels.com

My truck is the red on on the dyno in the video section.

If you go by there, give my truck a wave. I had a little issue with a valve seat.

I guess when you've had EGT's over 2000 degrees and 50-60 passes down the dragstrip, things are bound to happen.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW!!!!! 
i looked at some cluthes online, 700.00!!!!!!! to 1200.00!!!!!!!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, Heavy Duty clutches ain't cheap. Still a ton cheaper than an building an automatic transmission that will handle the extra HP.

I've run Southbend Clutches for years and the only problem I had was a slipping clutch when I added the new injectors. He owner made me a great deal on a new clutch that would handle the extra HP. Southbend has the BEST customer service of any manufacturer out there.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

well....................


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

You need to look into a set of gauges before you tear something else up.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Palmetto said:


> You need to look into a set of gauges before you tear something else up.


i have the guages on the attitude monitor, it will defuel if you step outside the paramiters you set it to.

i am picking it up in a little while with a brand new tranny!!!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm really suprised the tranny gave up. I was figuring you just ripped the center out of the clutch.

Did they say anything specific as to why it broke. And before anyone says the HP did it, I don't believe it did. 

I've seen trucks putting over 600HP to the ground through that tranny, and not just daily drivers. They take them out to the Diesel Nationals at HRP and hook them to a pulling sled. If running big-time HP and pulling a heavy sled doesn't break it, a little bump in HP pulling a trailer with wheels shouldn't.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

all he told me was a bad spline on the input shaft, i did see the part, and where it goes into the tranny, it broke.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Glad to hear dude.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

gitchesum said:


> Did they say anything specific as to why it broke. And before anyone says the HP did it, I don't believe it did.
> 
> I've seen trucks putting over 600HP to the ground through that tranny, and not just daily drivers. They take them out to the Diesel Nationals at HRP and hook them to a pulling sled. If running big-time HP and pulling a heavy sled doesn't break it, a little bump in HP pulling a trailer with wheels shouldn't.


I only mentioned HP when I though he had the 48RE.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> I only mentioned HP when I though he had the 48RE.


I wasn't referring to anyone in particular. It's just one of the things that always gets thrown out when something breaks after modifying a diesel pickup.

My 48RE is just fine.

Oddly enough, I tend to break the one part of the truck that everyone else calls bulletproof.


----------

